# 155/80/13ww & 175/70/14ww



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


TAKE YOUR PIC... 
155-80-13ww or 175-70-14ww
$220 PLUS SHIPPING  

In-STOCK & READY TO SHIP
WE SHIP ANYWHERE FEDEX 3DAY GROUND
PM FOR SHIPPING QUOTE's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19738353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TAKE YOUR PIC...
> 155-80-13ww or 175-70-14ww
> ...


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: straight up homie to deal with


----------



## wsjnkim (May 16, 2010)

how much for 4 hankook to 92833?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

YOU HAVE A PM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 30 2011, 08:47 PM~19741099
> *:thumbsup: straight up homie to deal with
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

Any pics mounted on 13x7s not just that small pic


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 30 2011, 10:01 PM~19742035
> *Any pics mounted on 13x7s not just that small pic
> *


Here you go Homie...


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 10:27 PM~19742342
> *Here you go Homie...
> 
> 
> ...


Will be getting a set next Tuesday


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 31 2011, 09:44 AM~19744932
> *Will be getting a set next Tuesday
> *


    
Pm when your ready Homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island_rider (Nov 7, 2008)

how much for a set shipped to 91710


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island_rider_@Feb 1 2011, 01:35 AM~19754004
> *how much for a set shipped to 91710
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Where are you located? I wanted to see if I could pick them up.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Orencio_@Feb 1 2011, 10:46 AM~19755984
> *Where are you located? I wanted to see if I could pick them up.
> *


SORRY HOMIE I'M IN ANOTHER STATE... 
BLACK EAGLE, -59414-

PM FOR SHIPPING QUOTE


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

how much for set of 14's shipped to 80237


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Feb 1 2011, 01:00 PM~19756896
> *how much for set of 14's shipped to 80237
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any pics of 14s mounted lookin for a set for my tru-rays


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR 13'S SENT TO 20602


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 2 2011, 12:48 PM~19767277
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13'S SENT TO 20602
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

13's 92504


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 3 2011, 07:23 AM~19775833
> *13's 92504
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

how much for a set of hankook sent to 77449?


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Need a set of 175/70's to 92081...need quote fast!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 30 2011, 08:47 PM~19741099
> *:thumbsup: straight up homie to deal with
> *


X 2 :cheesy:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 3 2011, 09:03 AM~19776386
> *how much for a set of hankook sent to 77449?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Feb 3 2011, 10:00 AM~19776804
> *Need a set of 175/70's to 92081...need quote fast!
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

those marshalls actually look pretty decent :nicoderm:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

how old are those marshals and how many sets do you have left?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Feb 4 2011, 03:13 PM~19788965
> *how old are those marshals and how many sets do you have left?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

13 shipped to 78634 ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 4 2011, 04:28 PM~19789550
> *13 shipped to 78634 ?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ONLY $220 PLUS SHIP  
PLENTY LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 06:24 PM~19780587
> *those marshalls actually look pretty decent :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 12:42 PM~19801673
> *x2
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY PLENTY :biggrin: ONLY $220 PLUS SHIP :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

how much for a set of 155/80/13 shipped to 22043?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 7 2011, 09:55 AM~19808040
> *how much for a set of 155/80/13 shipped to 22043?
> *


PM SENT :cheesy:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

TTT FOR A BAD SELLER


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:50 PM~19819276
> *TTT FOR A BAD SELLER
> *


FUCKN HATER :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:05 PM~19819364
> *FUCKN HATER :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



black pot meet kettle 



whats the matter dude dont like it when someones hits all over your topics

dont that suck get use to it


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:06 PM~19819369
> *black pot meet kettle
> whats the matter dude  dont like it when someones hits all over your topics
> 
> ...


HAVE FUN  
TTMFT FOR DA HATER...


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 9 2011, 09:09 AM~19819388
> *HAVE FUN
> TTMFT FOR DA HATER...
> *


TTT for China's and Korean tyres


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Feb 8 2011, 02:10 PM~19819395
> *TTT for China's and Korean tyres
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:09 PM~19819388
> *HAVE FUN
> TTMFT FOR DA HATER...
> *



your damn right im THE HATER 


biggest one youll ever meet 



become a roadstar robbinson just go to tradkey.com and find your hook up


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:21 PM~19819455
> *your damn right im THE HATER
> biggest one youll ever meet
> become a roadstar robbinson      just go to tradkey.com and find your hook up
> *


BITCH PLEASE...
QUIT GIVING OUT ALL YOUR GIRLFRIEND NIKKI's HOOKUP's


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you still trying to insult me 



do these tires come with broken belts? just curious 

prerusted chinas and broken belts straight from montana


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 05:41 PM~19820907
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Do you charge extra for leaky spokes or is that already included in the price?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 07:07 PM~19821096
> *Do you charge extra for leaky spokes or is that already included in the price?
> *


Whahaha


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 08:44 PM~19741063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you got beautiful hands! 



























A little ****


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 8 2011, 06:13 PM~19821132
> *It looks like you got beautiful hands!
> A little ****
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 09:27 PM~19742342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


H714's are a better looking tire.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DanielDucati, ROBLEDO, Pyrit
:scrutinize:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 8 2011, 07:41 PM~19822445
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DanielDucati, ROBLEDO, Pyrit
> :scrutinize:
> *


yeah nikka....daddy's here. better check yo-self! :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 08:42 PM~19822463
> *yeah nikka....Your leader is here. better check yo-self! :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 8 2011, 09:49 PM~19822545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that describes rc4life not robledo


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 8 2011, 07:49 PM~19822545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we'll see in May tough guy!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 7 2011, 11:25 AM~19807775
> *LOL... :cheesy:
> Thanks for all your friendly adv, BUT..
> Jus because YOU YOURSELF live in an apartment & will pay your land lords bills for the rest of his & your life doesn"t mean we are all are stuck grabing are ankle's all around the world
> ...


HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.


EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.

YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.





























PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:16 PM~19822869
> *HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.
> EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.
> 
> ...


BITCH ASS COWARD


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19823761
> *BITCH ASS COWARD
> *


REPOST :uh:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 9 2011, 12:31 AM~19823761
> *BITCH ASS COWARD
> *


FAKE ASS BUSINESS "MAN"


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

thats alot.just ordered 5 firestone fr's for 263 shipped to nyc..... check out www.onlinetires.com


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Feb 9 2011, 08:10 AM~19825801
> *thats alot.just ordered 5 firestone fr's for 263 shipped to nyc..... check out www.onlinetires.com
> *


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19823761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:04 AM~19775753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is how a real business man responds to stupid shit..



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Jan 31 2011, 10:42 PM~19752759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT $220 plus ship :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

Got my tire...im very happy, came in a timely manner and ...will do biz again!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lildough_@Feb 10 2011, 06:23 PM~19839002
> *Got my tire...im very happy, came in a timely manner and ...will do biz again!!
> *


THANKS DOUGH ANYTIME HOMIE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

rip off robinson


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

So I need some chinas...can anybody beat roadstar's price shipped to 27344...when you do pm me please....oh and also can anybody beat his tire price shipped to same zip 175 70 14s whitewalls.....til then roadstar has my business....end of story...


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

shipped to 93307. dam i've been out the scene for too long these tires are how much??? time to get sponserd by mom and dad...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

He already burned one person on here. Seems like an extra $30 is a small price to pay to know you aren't doing business with a sack of shit


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Feb 10 2011, 08:38 PM~19840204
> *So I need some chinas...can anybody beat roadstar's price shipped to 27344...when you do pm me please....oh and also can anybody beat his tire price shipped to same zip 175 70 14s whitewalls.....til then roadstar has my business....end of story...
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19840841
> *He already burned one person on here. Seems like an extra $30 is a small price to pay to know you aren't doing business with a sack of shit
> *


PROOF OR IT NEVER HAPPENED... THANKs


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@Feb 10 2011, 08:51 PM~19840394
> *shipped to 93307.  dam i've been out the scene for too long these tires are how much???  time to get sponserd by mom and dad...
> *


SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL MY LOYAL CUSTOMER's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 10 2011, 08:55 PM~19841240
> *PROOF OR IT NEVER HAPPENED... THANKs
> *


You admitted to it in pm and the pm was already posted


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 11 2011, 07:20 AM~19843341
> *THANKS AGAIN TO ALL MY LOYAL CUSTOMER's :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, all 2 of them


----------



## tanguy34 (Oct 7, 2010)

i got my rims (mcleans) brand new from ROADSTAR*ROBINSON


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Feb 11 2011, 07:09 PM~19847978
> *i got my rims (mcleans) brand new from ROADSTAR*ROBINSON
> *


THANKS SEAN.. ANYTIME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$220 IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

pm me 77503 one set


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 13 2011, 09:49 PM~19862728
> *pm me 77503 one set
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Set of 14s to 92394?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 15 2011, 08:02 AM~19874335
> *Set of 14s to 92394?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

set of 14's skinny ww to 77506?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Feb 15 2011, 12:21 PM~19876006
> *set of 14's skinny ww to 77506?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$220 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

i need a set of 14s with tires shipped to 60085


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Feb 16 2011, 10:27 AM~19883597
> *i need a set of 14s with tires shipped to 60085
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 17 2011, 04:03 PM~19894785
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

To the top for roadstar Robinson and some good tires I got two sets and too my door within three days good service as well.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 18 2011, 03:20 PM~19903233
> *To the top for roadstar Robinson and some good tires I got two sets and too my door within three days good service as well.
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin: 
Anytime


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for a set ,78626 tx


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 19 2011, 04:45 PM~19911253
> *how much for a set ,78626 tx
> *


You have a PM :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19738353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TAKE YOUR PIC...
> 155-80-13ww or 175-70-14ww
> ...


how much for a set of 14 shipped to the chi


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Feb 20 2011, 10:49 AM~19915697
> *how much for a set of 14 shipped to the chi
> *


SENT :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

13s sent to 11717 pm pay pal info


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Feb 20 2011, 11:54 AM~19916121
> *13s sent to 11717 pm pay pal info
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

price for a set of 14 shipped to tx75243?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Feb 20 2011, 07:39 PM~19918888
> *price for a set of 14 shipped to tx75243?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave: I'll be hitting you up soon for another set of them 14's :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 21 2011, 09:14 AM~19922546
> *:wave: I'll be hitting you up soon for another set of them 14's :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good Benny :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

how much for 1 set each of 13s and 14s sent to 94541..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i bought my set!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

13's to new orleans 70072?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 21 2011, 04:01 PM~19925194
> *how much for 1 set each of 13s and 14s sent to 94541..
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Feb 21 2011, 06:36 PM~19926466
> * 13's to new orleans 70072?
> *


SENT


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

13z to 28466?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 22 2011, 12:19 PM~19933003
> *13z to 28466?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

JUST ASKING ARE UNIROYALS ..TIGER PAWS ANY GOOD..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 22 2011, 04:46 PM~19934873
> *JUST ASKING ARE UNIROYALS ..TIGER PAWS ANY GOOD..
> *



GREAT TIRE's :biggrin: 
HOWEVER THEY LOOK KINDA 14ish


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

how much to 95833 for some 13s


----------



## impalacustom70 (Jun 20, 2003)

how much for a set of skinny ww to 88210?


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 22 2011, 04:56 PM~19934942
> *GREAT TIRE's :biggrin:
> HOWEVER THEY LOOK KINDA 14ish
> *


hahahahah the 13's do good lookin had my hands on some thats why..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Feb 22 2011, 08:10 PM~19936770
> *how much to  95833 for some 13s
> *


pM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

how much for 13s shipped to 98503


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 23 2011, 11:00 PM~19947063
> *how much for 13s shipped to 98503
> *


Sent


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got my emblems today, look very nice! Thanks roadstar robinson


----------



## santo89 (Nov 9, 2010)

how much for 14s to 78261


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 24 2011, 08:17 PM~19954370
> *Got my emblems today, look very nice! Thanks roadstar robinson
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by santo89_@Feb 24 2011, 08:46 PM~19954559
> *how much for 14s to 78261
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 02:45 PM~19738353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TAKE YOUR PIC...
> 155-80-13ww or 175-70-14ww
> ...


how much for two 14"s shipped to 76707?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Feb 25 2011, 07:30 PM~19962084
> *how much for two 14"s shipped to 76707?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

How much for 4 175/70/14's to 85301?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SN1P3R_@Feb 25 2011, 09:37 PM~19963011
> *How much for 4 175/70/14's to 85301?
> *


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 










GOT MINE YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

How much for 13s marshals skinny ww shipped to 93463? Thanks!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 26 2011, 05:38 PM~19968326
> *How much for 13s marshals skinny ww shipped to 93463? Thanks!!
> *


PM Sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL MOUNTED UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

How much for 13s shipped to 79603?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 27 2011, 10:34 AM~19971970
> *How much for 13s shipped to 79603?
> *


TIRE'S WILL SHIP TOMARROW
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

how much for a set of 13's marshall shipped to 76108/Tx...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 1 2011, 08:23 AM~19987646
> *how much for a set of 13's marshall shipped to 76108/Tx...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 26 2011, 06:49 PM~19968641
> *ALL MOUNTED UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*they look nice !! 
so are these still available or discontinued ??*


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

how much for 13 sent to 87507 i need 4 :biggrin:


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19738353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TAKE YOUR PIC...
> 155-80-13ww or 175-70-14ww
> ...


THANKXX BROTHER FOR THE TIRES MORE ORDERS COMMIN :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrome me_@Mar 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20030469
> *THANKXX BROTHER FOR THE TIRES MORE ORDERS COMMIN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

just got my tires in!


----------



## 95 magic (Aug 26, 2010)

PRICE SHIPPED TO 60634


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Set shipped to 85037?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PM's SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Payment was sent bro..send me a PM to let me know it was received please!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 15 2011, 08:40 AM~20095876
> *Payment was sent bro..send me a PM to let me know it was received please!!
> *


Funds received, Tire's shipped, PM Sent w Tracking Info    
Thanks Homie!


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

175/70/14 set of 4
how much shipped to 92843


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:58 AM~20105570
> *175/70/14 set of 4
> how much shipped to 92843
> *


YOU GOT A PM :biggrin:


----------



## dadsragtop (Apr 17, 2003)

how much for a set of 4 13's shipped 88201


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

PRICE FOR 13" SKINNY WW PLUS SHIPPING TO 92126 PLEASE...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PM's SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

Payment sent. Thanks homie lmk was up


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Mar 17 2011, 01:48 PM~20114612
> *Payment sent. Thanks homie lmk was up
> *


FUND'S RECEIVED :biggrin: 
PM SENT WITH TRACKING INFO


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Mar 17 2011, 03:48 PM~20115338
> *FUND'S RECEIVED :biggrin:
> PM SENT WITH TRACKING INFO
> *


didnt get any message bro!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Mar 17 2011, 04:49 PM~20115721
> *didnt get any message bro!
> *


I GOT YOU BRO.. SENT  
:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MARSHAL P155/80/R13
ONLY $220 PLUS SHIP


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

got my tires yesterday dogg..thanks man...great seller


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

got them 13's yesterday bro,thanks,hella fast shipping :biggrin:


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

price shipped to 94568?13's


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

How much for a set of 155/80/13 shipped to 92563. Thanks


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

i need one tire how much is that and shipped to 77803??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

stonedraiders1213 Yesterday, 11:48 AM | | Post #169 

SGT AT ARMS

Posts: 2,177
Joined: Aug 2003
From: *Raider Nation*
Car Club: Techniques Car Club (TFFT)

got my tires yesterday dogg..thanks man...great seller 









> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Mar 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20137180
> *got them 13's yesterday bro,thanks,hella fast shipping :biggrin:
> *


Anytime  
Thanks Homie's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PM's SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

need a price 13's skinny WW shipped 92240


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok lets see 14's shipped to 48205


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

u sent me info for 13's i need 14's and payment info


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Need price on a set of 175/70/14 to 42748


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

got my tires today mr.robinson  was lil iffy but u good dude :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Mar 23 2011, 04:55 PM~20163119
> *got my tires today mr.robinson  was lil iffy but u good dude :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 23 2011, 04:51 PM~20163097
> *Need price on a set of 175/70/14 to 42748
> *


PM SENT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19738353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TAKE YOUR PIC...
> 155-80-13ww or 175-70-14ww
> ...


HOW MUCH SENT TO 91411...SHOOT ME A PM


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

how much shipped to 92251 1 setof 155/80 R13 ww thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 24 2011, 03:06 PM~20170893
> *how much shipped to 92251 1 setof 155/80 R13 ww thanks
> *


PM SZENT


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

how much for a set of 14 shipped to 84120


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

how much for shipping to 94080? 14's?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramiro6687_@Mar 25 2011, 09:23 AM~20177461
> *how much for shipping to 94080? 14's?
> *


$46.50


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elco_@Mar 25 2011, 07:13 AM~20176674
> *how much for a set of 14 shipped to 84120
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

do they come in a wide white wall? 175/70/14, and how much to 75235?


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

U got a pm


----------



## ogfunkateer (Apr 22, 2009)

need 4 155/80/13 hankook tires shipped to 92701


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogfunkateer_@Apr 5 2011, 01:35 PM~20265836
> *need 4 155/80/13 hankook tires shipped to 92701
> *


WE HAVE MARSHAL'S & UNIROYAL'S IN 155/80/13ww

OR

HANKOOK 175/70/14ww


----------



## CISCOS CUSTOMZ (Nov 11, 2005)

155 / 80 shipped to 98003, how much


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CISCOS CUSTOMZ_@Apr 5 2011, 06:56 PM~20268341
> *155 / 80 shipped to 98003, how much
> *


1 SET SHIPPED 
MARSHAL TOURING 791 155/80/13ww
$259.50
FEDEX 3 DAY GROUND
IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP

THAnks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SUP FELLA'S 
NEW PRICE ON HANKOOK 175/70/14ww $$250 SET PLUS SHIP &
MARSHAL 155/80/13ww ARE $50ea PLUS SHIP
PM FOR MORE INFO & SHIPPING QUOTE'S


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Price on 14s shipped to ks 67101


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@May 7 2011, 12:46 PM~20503544
> *Price on 14s shipped to ks 67101
> *


PM SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteDreamer (Aug 10, 2010)

how much for 155/80/13 ww shipped to 83607


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON sent payment homie . how long we lookin at to receive?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 9 2011, 06:31 PM~20517288
> **ROADSTAR*ROBINSON sent payment homie . how long we lookin at to receive?
> *



PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY MORE IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 4 2011, 03:55 PM~19789282
> *PM SENT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AY HOMIE PM ME THE DETAILS ON THE TICKET OF A SET OF MARSHALLS AND/OR A SET OF HANKOOKS TO 63123, PLEASE.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@May 21 2011, 09:17 AM~20598804
> *AY HOMIE PM ME THE DETAILS ON THE TICKET OF A SET OF MARSHALLS AND/OR A SET OF HANKOOKS TO 63123, PLEASE.
> *



SENT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 14'S SHIPPED TO 55405


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

price for 13s to 23112?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW™+May 21 2011, 02:22 PM~20600039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM'S SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Price for 14s to Miami,FL 33015


----------



## 95 magic (Aug 26, 2010)

how much 4 a set of 14's ship to 60008


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln+May 23 2011, 05:40 PM~20612856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM'S SENT :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

how much shipped 60430 on a set of 14s


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

how much sent to 93702?


----------



## 95 magic (Aug 26, 2010)

how much 4 sum 13's ship to 60008


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

How much sent to 95838


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+May 24 2011, 08:11 PM~20622172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM'S SENT :biggrin:


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Need a set for some 13's shipped to 92592.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pacoloco+May 25 2011, 03:19 PM~20627355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM'S SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lukie13 (Mar 28, 2010)

How much for a set shipped to 85364


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lukie13_@May 26 2011, 10:40 AM~20633185
> *How much for a set shipped to 85364
> *


PM SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 7 2011, 09:30 AM~20503076
> *SUP FELLA'S
> NEW PRICE ON HANKOOK 175/70/14ww $$250 SET PLUS SHIP &
> MARSHAL 155/80/13ww ARE $50ea PLUS SHIP
> ...


Who much for 13s ship to 97219


----------



## fernandomrdj (Oct 3, 2009)

how much for the 14 175/70 to 84067


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Pm's sent:d:d


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

how much shipped to 93625


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

droppedltd said:


> how much shipped to 93625


PM SENT


----------



## ALABAMA SLAMMIN (Mar 4, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR 13'S SHIPPED TO 36535? ARE THESE NEW TIRES? NO RETREADS OR PATCHES


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigg mike (May 29, 2011)

NEED 2 155 80 13 ASAP!!!! 91351 !!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bigg mike said:


> NEED 2 155 80 13 ASAP!!!! 91351 !!!!


 
PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP...


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

Thx


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr.Negrito said:


> Thx


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Need 4 155/80r13 shipped to 20151


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Need 4 155/80r13 shipped to 20151


PM SENT:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

yo bro.. I wanted 155/80/13 tires.. You sent me 175/70/14.. Hit me up we need to figure this out. 317-753-9834


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

yo what up man.. get back at me...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1986Oscar said:


> yo what up man.. get back at me...


I called you.. you don't answer


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1986Oscar said:


> yo bro.. I wanted 155/80/13 tires.. You sent me 175/70/14.. Hit me up we need to figure this out. 317-753-9834


You ordered on 4/27/10 why are you now trying to 
change your order a month an a half later


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

yo thanx man.. We got it all figured out..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1986Oscar said:


> yo thanx man.. We got it all figured out..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Sup I need some rims and tire and if you have more hankooks ill take them all


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Hit me 909 938 9098 im lil zuess asap


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> TAKE YOUR PIC...
> ...


are tires still for sale?might need a set of 13's too 97203


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

copone cad said:


> are tires still for sale?might need a set of 13's too 97203


 The 155/80/13ww tires have gone up in price to $280 plus ship.. Shipping is about $10-12 per tire in lower 48 states..Thanks!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> The 155/80/13ww tires have gone up in price to $280 plus ship.. Shipping is about $10-12 per tire in lower 48 states..Thanks!


what brand is the 155/80/13?


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Got my tires today! Thanks *ROADSTAR*! Was nice doing buisness with you.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EBAY said:


> what brand is the 155/80/13?


 Marshal Touring 791 & UniRoyal Tigar Paw Awp II


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

stillwaters said:


> Got my tires today! Thanks *ROADSTAR*! Was nice doing buisness with you.


 Anytime... Thanks again!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Ey homie do you have any hankook 13s left?


----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

how much for five 175/70/14. shipped to texas 77355


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

alexprz2001 said:


> how much for five 175/70/14. shipped to texas 77355


Your 5 tire's are shipping out monday morning... 
I will pm you your tracking #'s 
Thanks again Alex!!:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

stillwaters said:


> Got my tires today! Thanks *ROADSTAR*! Was nice doing buisness with you.


Thanks Homie Anytime:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Your 5 tire's are shipping out monday morning...
> I will pm you your tracking #'s
> Thanks again Alex!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

*How much for 40 ea. of the 13's price with and without shippeg?*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

theebizz said:


> *How much for 40 ea. of the 13's price with and without shippeg?*


WHAT???:dunno:


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

That right how much?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

theebizz said:


> That right how much?


155/80/13ww 
$280 Plus Shipping:thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 155/80/13ww
> $280 Plus Shipping:thumbsup:


I GOT THEM FOR $220 HIT ME UP 909-717-4724:thumbsup:THE BEST IN THE WEST!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT NICK.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> I GOT THEM FOR $220 HIT ME UP 909-717-4724:thumbsup:THE BEST IN THE WEST!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT NICK.....


 Milesgabage...


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

*What brand are your tires?*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

theebizz said:


> *What brand are your tires?*


I have Marshal Touring 791 & UniRoyal Tigar Paw's both size 155/80/13ww

THANKS!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

$220 ALL DAY DOGGIE:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> $220 ALL DAY DOGGIE:wave:


:rofl:YOUR A CLOWN:yes::roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT..........


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone got 175/70/14? If so how much?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Anyone got 175/70/14? If so how much?


Still have plenty in-stock & ready to ship out:thumbsup:
PM Sent Homie...


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

how much for a set of UniRoyal Tigar Paw's 155/80/13ww shipped to 92113?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

driftz61904 said:


> how much for a set of UniRoyal Tigar Paw's 155/80/13ww shipped to 92113?



PM SENT.... TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT.....


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> I GOT THEM FOR $220 HIT ME UP 909-717-4724:thumbsup:THE BEST IN THE WEST!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT NICK.....


WHAT BRAND R THEY


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

soriano said:


> WHAT BRAND R THEY


\

Milestar's:barf:


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

How much for 175/70/14 shipped to 80011


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

colo63impala said:


> How much for 175/70/14 shipped to 80011


PM SENT...


----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)

How much for 4 155/80r13 shipped to 20879?


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

set of 13s to 89121


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

camnutz63 said:


> How much for 4 155/80r13 shipped to 20879?






RIDIN FOR LIFE said:


> set of 13s to 89121


PM'S SENT FELLA'S...:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PM'S SENT FELLA'S...:thumbsup:


BUMP...............TTT


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

Need another set of 175/70/14 shipped to 75243.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bobis x3 said:


> Need another set of 175/70/14 shipped to 75243.


PM SENT HOMIE................TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NEW PRICE FOR ALL MY LOYAL CUSTOMER'S OUT THERE $250 PLUS SHIP.... 
PM FOR YOUR SHIPPING QUOTE'S TODAY
THANK YOU!!!:thumbsup::h5:​


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

HOW MUCH SAHIPED TO 30721 HOMIE I NEED SUM 13S IF U GOT SUM OF THE MARSHAL ONES WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## disco6479 (Aug 5, 2011)

how much 2 78569 rgv


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TEXAS_OUTLAW said:


> HOW MUCH SAHIPED TO 30721 HOMIE I NEED SUM 13S IF U GOT SUM OF THE MARSHAL ONES WOULD BE GREAT


PM SENT...



disco6479 said:


> how much 2 78569 rgv


PM ME...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT......................


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

175/70/14 to 92316


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> 175/70/14 to 92316




PM SENT MR.BIG HAPPY:thumbsup:
TTT.................


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP.....................


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

How much for a set of 13 to 20111 lmk homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How much for a set of 13 to 20111 lmk homie


PM SENT BRO.... TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT..............


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP..........


----------



## espinoza6731 (Nov 25, 2010)

How much set 14's to 92311


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

espinoza6731 said:


> How much set 14's to 92311


PM SENT BRO.... TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$250 A SET BUMP..........:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SUP BRO....CAN THOSE MARSHALLS BE SHAVED TO 1 AND A HALF IN. WW......??OR DO THEY TURN YELLOW IF U SHAVE THEM....??LET ME KNOW..KOO..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> SUP BRO....CAN THOSE MARSHALLS BE SHAVED TO 1 AND A HALF IN. WW......??OR DO THEY TURN YELLOW IF U SHAVE THEM....??LET ME KNOW..KOO..


PM SENT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


>



TTT...


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

price on a set of 14ww shipped to 95492


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

streetking said:


> price on a set of 14ww shipped to 95492


PM SENT STREETKING....TTT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

14 ww to 86401??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> 14 ww to 86401??


Pm Sent..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

STILL $250 PLUS SHIP....TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT..........


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

What brands do have 155-80-13? How much shipped to 95358? Thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BigRob84 said:


> What brands do have 155-80-13? How much shipped to 95358? Thanks


Marshal...UniRoyal...Milestar
155/80/13ww
Pm Sent!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Marshal...UniRoyal...Milestar
> 155/80/13ww
> Pm Sent!


How much for the uniroyals 13's. And how often do you stock them. And what's the price to ship to San Bernardino 92410. Have a shop with a sellers permit, looking to stock up.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Or pm me your number and we can talk over the phone.


----------



## 97marquis (Mar 13, 2010)

how much are some 13s shipped to Atlanta 30044 need some asap


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Or pm me your number and we can talk over the phone.


Pm sent...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Xmas Bump..TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Back up..


----------



## Familia65 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup any pics mounted on 14x6s ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Familia65 said:


> Sup any pics mounted on 14x6s ?


Yes i do..
Send me your # an ill fire over some pic's from my cell
Thanks!


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Hey boss I need a set of p155/80R13's shipped to 98116, what's the ticket?

Happy New Year


----------



## DarkLincoln (Jan 1, 2012)

Price on 14" ww's shipped to 32547.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Hollywood said:


> Hey boss I need a set of p155/80R13's shipped to 98116, what's the ticket?
> 
> Happy New Year





DarkLincoln said:


> Price on 14" ww's shipped to 32547.



PM's SENT...............TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Can I get some?

:happysad:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Can I get some?
> 
> :happysad:


semon semon PM SEND.. TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt..


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

How much for 155/80/13 to 90801 and do you offer buffed white walls ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bump512 said:


> bump


:h5:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how much 4 a set of 14 ww


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> how much 4 a set of 14 ww


YOU HAVE A PM:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much for a set of 4 13" ww shipped to 93722? Brand? Also check on 1 coker 4ply shipped same zip. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

how much for a set of 13" shipped to 80219


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> How much for a set of 4 13" ww shipped to 93722? Brand? Also check on 1 coker 4ply shipped same zip. Lmk, thanks.





banditmike said:


> how much for a set of 13" shipped to 80219


PM's SENT...TTT


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

How much for a set of 4 155/80 R13 Uniroyal tigerpaws sent to 92410


----------



## street star (Feb 8, 2011)

how much for a set of 13"s shipped ro 83651 ....


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

13's Shipped to 89434


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

How much for 13" tires a set shipped to 77803? Send me pm thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> How much for a set of 4 155/80 R13 Uniroyal tigerpaws sent to 92410





street star said:


> how much for a set of 13"s shipped ro 83651 ....





Ren said:


> 13's Shipped to 89434





buick_82 said:


> How much for 13" tires a set shipped to 77803? Send me pm thanks


ALL PM's HAVE BEEN SENT.. 
THANKS FELLA'z:biggrin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ALL PM's HAVE BEEN SENT..
> THANKS FELLA'z:biggrin:


any pics wit 14's


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

pm me a set of 14'3 shipped to 39401


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

price on set of 14 inch hankooks 175/70r14 shipped to 52722.thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lamont said:


> pm me a set of 14'3 shipped to 39401





jtek said:


> price on set of 14 inch hankooks 175/70r14 shipped to 52722.thanks


PM's SENT :h5:


----------



## TxChivo72 (Jan 19, 2006)

How much for a set 13s ww shipped to Tx 77449 
Thanks


----------



## savloc (Jul 28, 2009)

how much 4 a set of 13s to 93706?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All pms sent..
Thanks!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

155-80-13ww shipped to 92614?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for a set of 14's to 76548


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

13z ww 155x80 3 of them 42031?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PM's SENT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SLIM64 (Dec 17, 2011)

How much for 4 13inch


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

how much for a set of 13s to 76543???


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SLIM64 said:


> How much for 4 13inch


PM ME YOUR ZIP...


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

how much for a set of 13in marshals to 95148


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

verde said:


> how much for a set of 13in marshals to 95148


You gotta pm..


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> You gotta pm..


i like a set of 13s pm me a price shipped to 02905 thanks


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

13 inch Marshall's to 91325


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

Do you do the 13x7 reverse Dayton's as well


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

slammer said:


> Do you do the 13x7 reverse Dayton's as well


Yes shoot me pm w details..


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

How much for a set of 14s pm me a price to 91761 cali


----------



## 1bblue63 (Aug 15, 2009)

How much for some 13s to 91910? ( 155-80-13ww)


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

What's up dog how much two 13" marshalls


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lilzuess said:


> How much for a set of 14s pm me a price to 91761 cali





1bblue63 said:


> How much for some 13s to 91910? ( 155-80-13ww)





chrome me said:


> What's up dog how much two 13" marshalls


PM's SENT THANX FELLA's


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Set of 13's to 98116, and how do I pay you bro?


----------



## SLIM64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yo when are you shipping my set of 13inch marshals to 29108???


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

13s sent to 88061??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bones 87 said:


> 13s sent to 88061??


Sent..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SLIM64 said:


> Yo when are you shipping my set of 13inch marshals to 29108???


Already shipped bro.. Will be ther soon!
Thanks again!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

How much are a set of the 14s shipped to .....30106 Ga.


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

how much for a set shipped to 95330?


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

how much for a set of 13s shipped to 95330


----------



## 1lowreality (Sep 1, 2011)

how much for some tires ww 155/80/r13 all 4 shipped to 89512


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> How much are a set of the 14s shipped to .....30106 Ga.





one87LS said:


> how much for a set shipped to 95330?





one87LS said:


> how much for a set of 13s shipped to 95330





1lowreality said:


> how much for some tires ww 155/80/r13 all 4 shipped to 89512



ALL PM's SENT FELLA's.. THANK YOU!
TTT:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ALL PM's SENT FELLA's.. THANK YOU!
> TTT:biggrin:


TTT


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> PM Sent


TTT
SHIPPED PRICE'S ARE IN YOUR PM BOX BRO..:biggrin:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

155/80/13 shipped 76367 ????


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

155 80 13 ww shipped to 92274


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

155 80 13 MARSHALLS 95206 HOW MUCH


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Bruce said:


> 155/80/13 shipped 76367 ????





3onthetree said:


> 155 80 13 ww shipped to 92274





6ix5iveIMP said:


> 155 80 13 MARSHALLS 95206 HOW MUCH


THANX HOMIE's...
TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

how much for 1 14in shipped to 92240


----------



## matt90 (Mar 5, 2012)

175 70 14ww shipped to 59414?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

155 80 13 MARSHALLS to 92154??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DavidVFCC said:


> how much for 1 14in shipped to 92240





matt90 said:


> 175 70 14ww shipped to 59414?





86cuttyseabee said:


> 155 80 13 MARSHALLS to 92154??



ALL PM's SENT..
THANK YOU FELLA's:thumbsup:
TTT


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

how much for the 175-70-14ww
sent to 84067?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## robertd6565 (Jul 21, 2011)

13's shipped to 95368.


----------



## bigbea (Feb 19, 2008)

lookin for some 14s. PMed you. shipped to 08904


----------



## bigbea (Feb 19, 2008)

lookin for 14's (4x) to 08904


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Here you go Homie...


How much for the 13 in Marshalls/Hankooks shipped to Tracy Ca,95377/?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

price check 5 marshalls 155s sent to georgetown tx 78626, im a repeat customer.


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pm me price for a set of 175/70/14 sent to 93441


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

milian70 said:


> Pm me price for a set of 175/70/14 sent to 93441


Sent..


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR 14s SHIPPED TO 33030


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

set to 79763? can i get them before easter weekend? 13's bro


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

how much for 175/70/14 to 32225


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*STILL HAVE PLENTY

TTT*


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I need 13s. 46403


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

how much for the 14"s sent to 48067?


----------



## 1952allday (Oct 3, 2011)

Hit me up I need a set of tires 818-389-2525 albert


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Need 14s ASAP price


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

To 61761 sorry got excited


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

needin five 155/80/13. which are better..marshall or uniroyal tiger paw?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Low&SlowTx said:


> needin five 155/80/13. which are better..marshall or uniroyal tiger paw?


Both are great an good wearing tires...however imo the marshals have the very skinny look like lowrider need.
Tigar paws are a tad wider

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Price check on 4 Marshals 175/70/14 shipped to 78634 Hutto, Tx
Thx


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All pms sent

Thx fellaz!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

How much shipping to 77547 .....13


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

texmex said:


> How much shipping to 77547 .....13


Pm'd you:thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

SET OF MARSHALLS SHIPPED TO 66801 ? PAST CUSTOMER :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

firme63ragtop said:


> SET OF MARSHALLS SHIPPED TO 66801 ? PAST CUSTOMER :thumbsup:


Pm sent...
Back up


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

How much to ship to 20784


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

13 and 14 shipped to 47201


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

Set of 14" marshals to 20602?


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

PM SENT on some Marshal'a


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All pms sent
Thx

TTT


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

How much for some 14's sent 60008


----------



## oso503 (Jun 23, 2012)

How for 14s to 97230


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3 (Jul 13, 2009)

220 plus shipping what's the total shipped to 75941 13's


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

How much for a set of 4 13" tires shipped to 87102? pm me please


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Yo roadstar! clean up your inbox!


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

How much for a set of 14,s shipped to 52722


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

jtek said:


> How much for a set of 14,s shipped to 52722


Pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CustomMachines said:


> Yo roadstar! clean up your inbox!


Now clean..thx bro


----------



## MI66IMPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

How much for a set of 14's shipped to 95131


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTMFT!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

13" Marshal's to Los Angeles? set of 4


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

How much for a set 13's 79924


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

What brand are the 13s n how much sent To 92553


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pm me price for a set of 175/70/14 SHIPPED TO 90712


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

How much for set of Marshalls to 84115


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

Price on 4 Marshals 175/70/14 shipped to 94546?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ALL PM'S SENT...
MR.50 THX FOR YOUR BUSINESS:thumbsup:

TTT*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*30+ INSTOCK & READY TO SHIP
$60EA OR
$236 PER SET + SHIPPING
PM FOR THEM SHIPPING QUOTE'S:thumbsup:










*TTT


----------



## Buick regal (Jan 9, 2011)

what brand of 13" WW do you have in stock??


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Buick regal said:


> what brand of 13" WW do you have in stock??


Marshal


----------

